# Trunk release problems



## Sharpie (Aug 4, 2004)

Over the past few months my trunk release inside the car started to not open the trunk every time I pulled it. It has progressively gotten worse and now it will not work at all. I checked the latch in the trunk and it is not set to lock. Also I can hear it move the cable but it won't release the trunk. Is there an adjustment or something I can make? Thanks.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

maybe the cable snapped, pull it out and see, sounds as if it frayed more and more and now its jammed and snapped


----------



## razooki (Sep 27, 2004)

It could be that your trunk lid hydraulic shocks are gone. I had the same problem, especially when the weather got cold. I just changed the shocks and the problem was solved.


Raz


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

consider yourself lucky, my car didnt even come with a remote trunk latch (not electronic....but a cable/lever) only way i can open it is with the key


----------

